# Hanging a 24 ft wall



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm debating weather if I should stand up my 12's or lay then down. I know if I stand them up, it will be easier to finish, verses laying them down, and doing all those buts too. What would you guys do?


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> I'm debating weather if I should stand up my 12's or lay then down. I know if I stand them up, it will be easier to finish, verses laying them down, and doing all those buts too. What would you guys do?


any bar joists or topout to finish out?

me personally, I think it is easier to finish topout when it is laid down, but you have more butts to do..how long is it? is it a demising wall? these play a factor a bit too...especially if they or you are using black iron in the wall...layout can tend to get off and make it hard to break on stand up


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yea we got bar joint and roof cannels. Also got black iron in it every 4'. But the black iron is not a problem with aligning studs every 16 exactly, because the trick it to attach the black iron with shiney 90 or angle metal, and that gives you more play in it with moving the studs slightly. I might lay it down because it will be a pain to be lifting a 10-11 foot sheet up to the bar joist verses laying it down, then standing up the last 4 ft.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

its a 1hr wall, like 160 ln ft. not demising though, just seperating sales/stockroom. Worst thing is its 18 gauge, so you know theres going to be alot of metal blades being used up.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

depends on the ceiling height. but me personally id lay it down that way u dont have a bad joint all the way down the wall 12' high. especially most comercial jobs are eggshell.


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

i wood stand it up, 12 ft hung never left the ground yet . thin top out. cut off at bottom of joist. about 9 ft piece. :donatello:


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

honestly that ? will got back and forth. everyone is different and taught different. half will say lay it down half will say stand it up. whichever is better for u timewise and that u can finish out easier is what u need to go for.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

joe, you could stand up the bottom and lay down the top...you'll just have what we call around here as a flutt....liftwork on laydown is easier, for me anyways...top out on a 10 is a major pita imo as well

most of the painters around here get happy with the dryfall and basically paint the top 4ft of the wall when they do the deck if it hasn't allready been done...i just do a good bed coat up top

a trick ive learned on castles, is after you tape..run the castles one direction..say left to right...then when you skim, or touch up as I do, run the castles the other way...right to left..hard to explain, but if you have done miles of them as I have, you'll understand where im coming from...what is the spec for it? if it is only a warehouse wall, they may just want a tape or L2...just asking since you didn't say


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

There is no Specs, standard level 4, deck is already painted. But you know above 12 feet gets a level 3, cause it won't be hardly seen. My only concern is if the inspector might ask for us to stagger the sheets vertically? I'm going vertical on it anyways.


----------



## kwendz (Nov 2, 2009)

easier to finish laying them down> if your using a skyjack. one man to control and one man to run boxes if you use boxes


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Wouldn't there be more butts to finish laying it down? More like Butt Joint City.

I lay everything vertical where I can


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen inspectors fail firewalls if the sheets were laid down, seams weren't broke on a stud. Had to tape the back of the seam. What a d!ck!


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I lay everything down unless its next to a door or window and 1 board covers from corner to door/ window and under 12 to the ceiling.

When stood up over 12' do you put blocking in on the butt or do you only screw to the two edges and one in the middle ( for 24" oc)?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> Wouldn't there be more butts to finish laying it down? More like Butt Joint City.
> 
> I lay everything vertical where I can


should be same amount. There would be atleast 2 butts a row vertically unless you have excellent hangers ,that would make 6 butts every 12'...same if u lay down:thumbsup:. agree wiyh guy above about lift work also,get a faster lift and prepare to get a workout:yes:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

drywallnflorida said:


> I lay everything down unless its next to a door or window and 1 board covers from corner to door/ window and under 12 to the ceiling.
> 
> When stood up over 12' do you put blocking in on the butt or do you only screw to the two edges and one in the middle ( for 24" oc)?


 
Only if its exposed and gets a really bright eggshell/satin paint. Otherwise, not needed.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

24' high? I'd lay it down and scatter the butts a stud heavy to one side of center each run and use a tight screw pattern on the butt joints. This way you avoid zig zag in your long joints after a few runs and the inspector can see its attached well. Standups are a breeze if its only a sheet plus a plug or topout,when you get to that second tall full run you'll wish you had a better breakfast:yes: Gravity is your friend....or worst vicious enemy....PS If it's a warehouse it's alot easier to patch a 4 foot piece than a full standup when someone gets squirrely on a fork lift :thumbsup:


----------

